# Why are they doing that?



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

We have two kiko does and two nigerian dwarf does. One of the kikos is pregnant and one of the nigies (hopefully) is as well. The first doe we got was a 4(or so) mo. old Kiko, and our male Great Pyrennees did not leave her side for the longest time.  But when I got the two Nigies, he started to chase them. He has since started to chase the heavily preg. kiko doe. Why is he doing that and how do I get him to stop?


----------

